# A 16" Bandsaw from Wood



## The Engineer

#!

I don't know if I made this link correctly or not; it's my first one. 

But, I have to say I am highly impressed with this guy's design and woodworking talent.

He also has a website at
http://woodgears.ca
where he sells plans for this saw and there are other videos where he is using this homemade saw to cut dovetail joints and other things.

I'm not promoting this or recommending anyone buy anything, It's just that I was wanting to get a band saw myself right now and I ran across this website and it really made an impression on me. I'd be interested in what others think. In fact, I ordered the plans, but I can't get the download to open. I'd be interested if anyone else has a problem with that too.

Update: I got my download to open on another computer.


----------



## burkhome

Inspiring.


----------



## Julian the woodnut

Now that would be a great winter project! How cool.


----------



## Mr Mac

Thinking back just a few minutes ago I said in another thread that I do buy plans on occasion and this is one of those occasions! Very cool indeed! I did build a scroll saw a few years back from laminated oak, melamine and an old bathroom vanity. I used that thing for a couple of years until I realized I just don't have the patience required for the scroll saw! All I need now is plans for a planer and I'm good to go! :thumbsup:

Mac


----------



## The Engineer

*Amother plan*

Hey Mac, I haven't seen any plans for a planer, but I have heard of folks using a drum sander to "thickness" wood; at least to a limited degree. There are plans out there for homemade sanders, but I haven't found one that I thought was as well designed as this bandsaw.


----------



## mike s

i am subscribed to him on youtube, his youtube name is matthiaswandel if you want to check him out.
he recently made a router jig called the 'panto-router'. it uses a pantograph to control a router and you can make templated that a bearing follows so you can make the same cuts over and over again.
i will post a link, i find all of his videos quite interesting
http://www.youtube.com/user/Matthiaswandel#p/search/0/PDPrFJazD3Q


----------



## nijabhaava

Man, that is amazing. Really wow.

Kind of has me a little worried though..

how long before we just put sketchup plans into a computer, and have a machine that will just make the damned thing while we sit around and do nothing?


I really like power tools..but soon were not going to need to do anything, and then ends woodworking and it will all go into the hands of genius creative artists who might never have picked up a hammer in their lives.


mike s said:


> i am subscribed to him on youtube, his youtube name is matthiaswandel if you want to check him out.
> he recently made a router jig called the 'panto-router'. it uses a pantograph to control a router and you can make templated that a bearing follows so you can make the same cuts over and over again.
> i will post a link, i find all of his videos quite interesting
> http://www.youtube.com/user/Matthiaswandel#p/search/0/PDPrFJazD3Q


----------



## ScottyB

nijabhaava said:


> Man, that is amazing. Really wow.
> 
> Kind of has me a little worried though..
> 
> how long before we just put sketchup plans into a computer, and have a machine that will just make the damned thing while we sit around and do nothing?
> 
> 
> I really like power tools..but soon were not going to need to do anything, and then ends woodworking and it will all go into the hands of genius creative artists who might never have picked up a hammer in their lives.



I think that argument comes up every time a new type of tool comes along. You hear it now with CNC routers. Those routers can replicate the most intricate carvings, but they still cannot replace the eye and hand of a master carver. You can have the most intricate of plans but if you do not have the skill to implement them it doesn't matter if they are computer or paper. The best plans mean nothing without talent. 

I've watched all kinds of woodworking programs and read even more in other areas. When I go to try something, I may know in my head how it is supposed to work, but if I haven't applied the skills needed before my first attempts will not be what I am looking for.

There is also the issue of technical vs. artistic talent. There are those who have both, and I envy them. There are those who have technical talent but are not artistic. Then there are those who are artistic but don't have the technical talent to execute. Personally, I don't have much as far as artistic ability. I can follow plans but don't have the creativity to come up with my own designs. 

As far as technology can take us, it will never replace the talented artisan.

I now step off my soapbox and return you to your regularly scheduled thread. :smile:


----------



## nijabhaava

Well I guess to some extent it is will always be true. ne will need a skilled artisan to at least draw up the plans or to do the first template.

But with this pantorouter for example. All one needs is an artisan workers templates, and one can make exact replicas of what he makes in terms of joinery and such. Not long before we have power carvers that can follow carving templates and stuff I suppose.


ScottyB said:


> I think that argument comes up every time a new type of tool comes along. You hear it now with CNC routers. Those routers can replicate the most intricate carvings, but they still cannot replace the eye and hand of a master carver. You can have the most intricate of plans but if you do not have the skill to implement them it doesn't matter if they are computer or paper. The best plans mean nothing without talent.
> 
> I've watched all kinds of woodworking programs and read even more in other areas. When I go to try something, I may know in my head how it is supposed to work, but if I haven't applied the skills needed before my first attempts will not be what I am looking for.
> 
> There is also the issue of technical vs. artistic talent. There are those who have both, and I envy them. There are those who have technical talent but are not artistic. Then there are those who are artistic but don't have the technical talent to execute. Personally, I don't have much as far as artistic ability. I can follow plans but don't have the creativity to come up with my own designs.
> 
> As far as technology can take us, it will never replace the talented artisan.
> 
> I now step off my soapbox and return you to your regularly scheduled thread. :smile:


----------

